# Alternative to PexSupply.com for Canadians?



## RyanB (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey everyone, I ran into a probably today when wanting to place a rather large order with Pexsupply...they no longer ship to Canada or take Canadian credit cards for payment. Anyone else have any other idea's for for a larger plumbing/heating pex supplier in Canada or the USA that deals with Canadians? I used pexsupply for all my boiler parts and loved it and am now revamping my home for pex and was wanting to run one of there distribution manifolds but I guess I am out of luck


----------



## maple1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Good luck.

I got most of my stuff from the local supplier. Some aren't fussy about selling to non-contractors - these guys were good. No doubt I paid more for the stuff than contractors do but I didn't mind.

Stuff they didn't have I tried a second supplier that really favored the trades. It was only a couple odd things & they treated me OK too. I kinda knew the manager a bit there.

I also ordered some things from Outdoor Furnace (advertiser on here). They were great to deal with. Maybe check then & all the other banner advertisers on here.

Then I found the odd thing on Ebay - sometimes that works too.

Too bad about Pex Supply - they would have likely seen quite a bit of my money if they sold up here, although most of my stuff still would have been bought local. What I could find of it local, that is. I still use Pex Supply website for info purposes.

Let us know if you find something else similar to PS - or if its something else in particular you can't find. Just last week I ordered some things from ETC Supply, I didn't really know they even existed until they turned up in a Google search.


----------



## mikefrommaine (Apr 25, 2013)

I don't know if zoro tools will ship to Canada but they have most everything you might need. They are somehow affiliated with Grainger and have pretty much everything grainger sells available.

List prices can be high but they always have decent coupon codes available. On cyber monday they had a 40% off everything and free shipping.

'ZMAR30' will get you 30 off of 150 right now.


----------



## julien (Apr 25, 2013)

I have a good experience with http://www.blueridgecompany.com/ and they can ship with USPS.


----------



## scooby074 (Apr 25, 2013)

Too bad about Pexsupply. Ive been gathering info for a future build, guess I have to scratch them off the list. Wonder what happened.

Companies are really missing out, were a market that has been overcharged for years. Either the Americans or a motivated Canadian could do well.


----------



## Floydian (Apr 26, 2013)

http://www.pexuniverse.com/ only offers free shipping in the US but they don't say anything about not shipping to Canada, so they might be an option. I have not used this company so I can't say anything about them, good or bad. 

I am all for buying locally if possible but I know it's not always an option.

Noah


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Apr 26, 2013)

BLueridge does have some amazing prices.


----------



## maple1 (Apr 26, 2013)

One item I wasn't able to find to buy anywhere was an Automag zone valve. Nobody that I talked to up here had even heard of them. There were a few items like that - 'what the heck is that'?.


----------



## RyanB (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks for the links guys!  This project is actual for my domestic water supply and I am looking for one of these  http://www.pexsupply.com/MANABLOC-PEX-Plumbing-System-760000

Not having much luck finding it on those other sites that were listed 

Any other ideas or companies?

Ryan


----------



## mikefrommaine (Apr 26, 2013)

MVsupply is where I bought my manabloc from.


----------



## WmFritz (Apr 26, 2013)

I can vouch for pexuniverse. Good vendor ... I go back and forth between them and pexsupply depending on what I need. I can't say off the the top of my head if they ship to Canada. 

OFS is a great company, price wise and shipping.


----------



## Get Wood (Apr 26, 2013)

Ryan I don't know what part of Ontario you are in but you can get a mailing adderss in NY the only cost is $5.00 per package, they will hold your package 15 days I think.  They have a store in Ogdensburg and in Buffalo.  If you are close enough.  I know several people that use it.


----------



## RyanB (Apr 26, 2013)

Get Wood said:


> Ryan I don't know what part of Ontario you are in but you can get a mailing adderss in NY the only cost is $5.00 per package, they will hold your package 15 days I think. They have a store in Ogdensburg and in Buffalo. If you are close enough. I know several people that use it.


Yeah, but the issue is that you also have to have a United States billing address and the credit card has to be registered to a US residence.   I really have no idea anyone in any sort of bussiness would want to do this...Honestly its really no different on there end of things than normal shipping to a USA residence


----------



## Get Wood (Apr 26, 2013)

I can understand why they don't want to ship to Canada but I don't understand why they won't take a Canadian credit card.  I would call them and say welcome to the 21century.  I have bought lots of stuff in the states both online and in person with a Canadian credit card.


----------



## Russel S (Nov 23, 2013)

RyanB said:


> Yeah, but the issue is that you also have to have a United States billing address and the credit card has to be registered to a US residence.   I really have no idea anyone in any sort of bussiness would want to do this...Honestly its really no different on there end of things than normal shipping to a USA residence


I'm from Ontario too, and I've found a way to order from Pex Supply. I have a US shipping adress, and I use PayPal for payment. The billing and shipping address on PS can both be your US address, but PayPal knows the difference! 
I also order from Pex Universe, and both have good pricing and products.


----------



## Alberta Rhino (Nov 23, 2013)

Try URECON . COM


----------



## nwomatt (Nov 23, 2013)

Russel S said:


> I'm from Ontario too, and I've found a way to order from Pex Supply. I have a US shipping adress, and I use PayPal for payment. The billing and shipping address on PS can both be your US address, but PayPal knows the difference!
> I also order from Pex Universe, and both have good pricing and products.


Hey is this russel from Barwick?


----------



## Russel S (Nov 25, 2013)

nwomatt said:


> Hey is this russel from Barwick?


That's right!


----------

